# 12 x 28 Power adjust/spin out rim



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

have late '74 ford 3000. Looking for used not aftermarket rim. Are the Allis/massey/ford power adjust rims from that period identical? Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi hoops,

Take a look in the "dismantled machine" section of tractorhouse.com. They have 84ea. Ford 3000's in salvage. Some have rail type adjusters and some have the older "screw" type adjusters (which may be too old & rusted??). See attached parts diagram if you're not familiar with the two types of adjustable rear wheels.

Good luck.


----------

